# Anywhere to stay near Liverpool Airport ??



## suethedriver (Feb 6, 2006)

We have an early flight from Liverpool Airport & wondered if anyone knows of a site or wild camp place reasonably near. ( have seen cl at Melling but not sure if its too far away) parking ok for holiday but just need o/night stop. :?:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Liverpool airport*

 Ciao, don't know anywhere myself, but this will bump you up a bit.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

suethedriver, i do not know how far is to far but there is overnighting at Crosby Lifeboat station, or Formby point Caravan park, also cs site in Southport, if you require more info let me know.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

There is also the carpark at Southport Pleasureland junct of Marine rd and The Esplanade. This is where we hold Rallies and its a great place to stop the night.

Just a quick ride from there to JL airport.

Johnny F


----------



## 101528 (Oct 23, 2006)

I wouldn't count Southport as being near JLA, especially if you plan to travel anywhere near rush hour. 
Lighthouse Rd, near Hale Head (SJ473 814) is within 1 mile but there is a risk of feral youths from Speke arriving. 
If 10 miles is close enough then I would recommend Fiddlers Ferry Yacht Haven at SJ 563 866. No height barriers, good pub, fresh water, plenty of free parking and reasonably scenic.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried the airport themselves ?

Tel. 0870 111 7282 

There is short term parking with 24 hour security patrols next to the airport and, even if barriered, they might be willing to lift the barrier for you.

G


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi G. When we were over there it was 20 mins free and then it rockets.
Cheers Sid


----------



## suethedriver (Feb 6, 2006)

*Liverpool Airport*

Many thanks for all your suggestions.
I think we may give Yacht Haven a go ,sounds fine.
 Thanks again.


----------

